# Chicago to Joliet and back



## Steve4031 (May 20, 2008)

I just checked fares from Chicago to Joliet and back, and it was 5 dollars each way. I could still earn my 100 points each way, and with the spring promotion have this doubled for a total of 400 points for a 10 dollar round trip. I think I will be making a couple of quickies in the next two weeks.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (May 20, 2008)

Dangit, why can't they have promotions this sweet around where I live? Why do I have to live on the route where they don't need them? BLECH!


----------



## Ryan (May 20, 2008)

This is a newbie question of the first degree, so I apologize in advance for my idiocy.

Can you not buy the ticket and pick it up at a machine and then not take the ride (but get the points)?

Or is it really true that when they lift our ticket, they really send them back and somehow match up ticket numbers with people and credit points that way?


----------



## rimmiqs (May 20, 2008)

HokieNav said:


> This is a newbie question of the first degree, so I apologize in advance for my idiocy.
> Can you not buy the ticket and pick it up at a machine and then not take the ride (but get the points)?
> 
> Or is it really true that when they lift our ticket, they really send them back and somehow match up ticket numbers with people and credit points that way?


The short version is that the conductor collects the tickets onboard, then those tickets are entered into a database. If the ticket does not show up in the database, no points are awarded.


----------



## Ryan (May 20, 2008)

I see.

I figured it was a "stupid n00b" question, but had to ask.

Thanks!


----------



## MrFSS (May 20, 2008)

HokieNav said:


> I see.
> I figured it was a "stupid n00b" question, but had to ask.
> 
> Thanks!


Around here , no stupid questions, only stupid answers!!!


----------



## the_traveler (May 20, 2008)

MrFSS said:


> HokieNav said:
> 
> 
> > I see.
> ...


The only stupid question is the one not asked because it's too stupid!


----------



## PerRock (May 20, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > HokieNav said:
> ...


What if......oh nevermind 



rimmiqs said:


> HokieNav said:
> 
> 
> > This is a newbie question of the first degree, so I apologize in advance for my idiocy.
> ...


If one really wanted to cheat the system they could always just hack the AGR database.......not that encourage that here.

peter


----------



## saxman (May 20, 2008)

Right now I have a triple point promotion, so I've been taking the Texas Eagle between Dallas and Fort Worth for 9 dollars each way. Thats 300 points or only 9 dollars!


----------



## chuljin (May 20, 2008)

saxman66 said:


> Right now I have a triple point promotion, so I've been taking the Texas Eagle between Dallas and Fort Worth for 9 dollars each way. Thats 300 points or only 9 dollars!


I still win. Er, I mean, I hear you can get as many as 7 one-ways between GDL and LAX, or 11 between ANA and SNA, for 3 dollars, or 2.70 if you use one of the discounts. _So I've heard._


----------



## Steve4031 (May 20, 2008)

I wouldn't call it cheating the system as long as it can be booked through the reservation page. This is just a simple round trip for a good price.


----------



## RRrich (May 21, 2008)

Steve4031 said:


> I just checked fares from Chicago to Joliet and back, and it was 5 dollars each way. I could still earn my 100 points each way, and with the spring promotion have this doubled for a total of 400 points for a 10 dollar round trip. I think I will be making a couple of quickies in the next two weeks.



I think I have you beat 

STL to ALN - $2 each way (Lowest Bucket)

3:00P from STL to ALN arr 3:46P

go to Fast Eddie's drink beer and eat shrimp and burgers

return 6:22P arr STL 7:21P

And I get the 15% Senior discount from Amtrak (not Fast Eddie's, DARN IT!!)


----------



## Steve4031 (May 22, 2008)

Yeah . . . you do. But I enjoyed my cheese popcorn that I got in Union Station. How is the new station coming? Is it about done?


----------



## RRrich (May 23, 2008)

New Station ?????? _I know nuttink_ :unsure: :wacko:

In early May we left/arrived from STL Amshak, but nice Amtrak


----------



## Steve4031 (May 23, 2008)

RRrich said:


> New Station   ?????? _I know nuttink_ :unsure: :wacko:
> In early May we left/arrived from STL Amshak, but nice Amtrak


So if you tell me . . . you have to kill me


----------



## RRrich (May 23, 2008)

Steve4031 said:


> RRrich said:
> 
> 
> > New Station   ?????? _I know nuttink_ :unsure: :wacko:
> ...


Lean over, I'll whisper it to you - and my knife is against your ribs. DERN IT - you leaned over right into my knife. You're dead - do I still have to tell you? :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------

